# 1999 jetta 2.0 P1626



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

Need a little help , my buddy has a p1626 problem and cant pass emissions, shop says the TCM is faulty so our best bet is buy a TCM that matches our vin, the twist is im not sure if we need to reprogram the key fob to the TCM , the key fob doesn't work in the first place because he has to open the door manually everyday. So if for example we were to buy a junkyard TCM that matches the trans will i have a problem starting the car if i swap out the TCM's ? The reason I'm concerned because once i had a buddy that swapped out his ecu car didn't start then swapped the original one and didn't start which it worked in the first place , so that my concern.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this a MKIII (early) or MKIV (late) 1999 car?


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

its a 1999 jetta 2.0 , here is the twist its a manual car so it doesn't need a tcm, why are we getting a P1626 code , how do you reprogram car to not think it needs a tcm , tcm is for automatic cars ?


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

mk4


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Something's fishy here. Did someone install an ECU from an automatic car?

Can you in any way get your hands on VCDS (Vag Com), and post the _complete_ scan?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

In regards to your question about programming, the short answer is no, you can't do that on a MKIV car. MKIII ECU's had the ability to be coded manual or auto with VCDS, that capability is gone starting with the MKIV platform. Some chip tuners may have that ability, but it depends on exactly which module you've got and what kind of software that particular tuner offers.

As I said above, has the ECU been replaced with one from a manual car, or was this originally an automatic car swapped to manual? If you can get a full scan, I can try to check module numbers and see what's actually installed in this car.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

Saturday,03,November,2012,16:52:31:42484
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

Mileage: 198770km/123509miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 018 JD
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9.2 AT V01 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 01317 
VCID: 6DD17C7227340A70FA3

3 Faults Found:
18034 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1626 - 35-00 - Missing Message from TCU
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-00 - Missing Message from ABS Controller
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P0341 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 609 
Component: C AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002 
Coding: 00067
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: ECD7F1769C2E83786DD

1 Fault Found:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 919 951 B
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V57 
Coding: 06242
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F6DA67AEDB8B86088F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 15: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 17: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 15: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 17: DTCs cleared


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Something's been swapped, either the trans or the ECU.

Go into 01-07. Change coding to "00000". DO IT!

Key cycle. Clear codes.

Then 01-04-098. After ADP OK, wait 30 seconds, then key cycle again. Start the engine, check for codes.

That might fix the issue. If it throws the fault again and reverts back to 00001 (or simply won't accept the new coding), the ECU needs to be replaced with one from a manual car.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks i will try it this weekend on saturday tell you how it goes , so far everyone is telling us to change ecu because its wrong one well see on saturday
:beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

PM replied. It does look like you've got the wrong ECU in the car.


----------

